# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  διακοπη μηχανης σε citroen xsara

## black arrow

Γεια σας. τις τελεφταιες δυο μερες ενω το αυτοκινητο κινηται κανει διακοπεσ και πεφτουνε οι στροφες του. αν ειμαι σταματημενοσ σβηνει. το προβλημα υπηρχε και παλιοτερα για·τι καποιες φορεσ και ενς ητανε σταματημενο επεφταν οι στροφεσ απο το ρελαντι κοντα στο μηδεν και αμεσος ξαναερχονταν στο φυσιολογικο. καποια πηθανη βλαβη?

Ευχαριστω για την οποια βοηθεια!

----------


## JOUN

Παλιοτερα που ειχα ΖΧ ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα και τελικα ηταν το ποτενσιομετρο του ρελαντι.Αλλαχτηκε και εφτιαξε.Κοστος δεν θυμαμαι νομιζω μεταξυ 50-80 ευρω..

----------


## windmill82

ισως κάποιο μπουζοκαλώδιο να είναι στα τελευταία του. Μπορείς να το διαγνωσεις ως εξής : την ωρα που ρετάρει ξεκίνα να ξεκουμπώνεις ενα-ενα τα μπουζοκαλώδια . Κανονικά ξεκουμπωνοντας ενα μπουζοκαλώδιο που ειναι οκ, ο κινητήρας θα ρεταρει περισσότερο ή θα σβήσει κιόλας. Αν πάλι ξεκουμπώσεις μπουζοκαλώδιο και η λειτουργία παρμεινει η ιδια , παει να πει οτι εχει βλάβη-διαρροή-διακοπή.

----------


## black arrow

ευχαριστω για τις απαντισεις. αυριο θα το κοιταξω και θα σας πω αν βρω κατι.

----------


## klik

Υπάρχουν μπουζοκαλώδια (υψηλής τάσης); Δεν κουμπώνουν απ'ευθείας οι πολλαπλασιαστές στα μπουζί;

----------


## Nemmesis

κοίτα για το "μοτέρ ρελαντί" έχει μέσα ένα σερβο που ψιλοκολλάει... μικροπροβληματάκια παρουσίασε και στο δικό μου αυτοκίνητο peugeot 206 και στου πατέρα μου το xsara (ίδιο μοτέρ)

----------


## JOUN

Αν θυμαμαι καλα το προβλημα ειναι ποιο εντονο οταν ειναι ζεστο παρα οταν ειναι κρυο,σωστα;

----------


## Gregpro

> Υπάρχουν μπουζοκαλώδια (υψηλής τάσης); Δεν κουμπώνουν απ'ευθείας οι πολλαπλασιαστές στα μπουζί;


Ένας  είναι  ο  πολλαπλασιαστής.Από  αυτόν  φεύγει  ένα  καλώδιο  υψηλής  τάσεως  και  πάει  στο  διανομέα.Από  το  διανομέα  φεύγουν  τα  μπουζοκαλώδια, ένα  για  κάθε  κύλινδρο.

----------

windmill82 (19-11-15)

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Ένας  είναι  ο  πολλαπλασιαστής.Από  αυτόν  φεύγει  ένα  καλώδιο  υψηλής  τάσεως  και  πάει  στο  διανομέα.Από  το  διανομέα  φεύγουν  τα  μπουζοκαλώδια, ένα  για  κάθε  κύλινδρο.


Νομίζω πως στα καινούργια είναι ένας πολλαπλαιαστής και μπουζί.

----------


## klik

> Ένας  είναι  ο  πολλαπλασιαστής.Από  αυτόν  φεύγει  ένα  καλώδιο  υψηλής  τάσεως  και  πάει  στο  διανομέα.Από  το  διανομέα  φεύγουν  τα  μπουζοκαλώδια, ένα  για  κάθε  κύλινδρο.


 Έχεις συλλεκτικό αυτοκίνητο, σωστά; :Tongue2: 
Ντιστριμπιτέρ σημαίνει μηχανικό αβάνς και χωρίς λεπτομερή έλεγχο κινητήρα. Πρέπει να έχουν καταργηθεί εδω και 30 χρόνια περίπου.
Μετά υπήρξε έκδοση με 2 πολλαπλασιαστές που ελεγχόντουσαν από ECU και σπινθήριζαν σε 2 χρόνους στον κάθε κύλινδρο (είχαμε μπουζοκαλώδια) και μετά με απ'ευθείας πολλαπλασιαστής στο μπουζί.

----------


## Nemmesis

Στα δικα μου μόλις κρυώσει ο καιρος εμφανιζεται γιατι πιστευω τοτε σκληραίνει η "βρωμια-γρασιλα"που πιανει πάνω στο σέρβο... Αν δουλεψει κανα μισαωρο το αμαξι μετα δεν υπαρχει θεμα μεχρι να κρυωσει....

----------

